# Bad Manners



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Am I alone in not enjoying the fumes from adjacent generators?
At a recent show, there were three motorhomes with quite loud generators, one of which had too much oil hence a lot of smoke.
It may be fine to run these where there is plenty of space but in the somewhat restricted space found at Motorhome Shows, they are not a joy.
OK! So you like to have mains to run some of your equipment but please consider that we all like to be able to hear our TV's without the background rumble of several generators.
There! I feel better after having said that. :twisted:


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

i hate the noise of generators .and never park near anyone that has a gen or a satelite dish people with the dish seem to think everyone needs to hear there tv.
tha sat dish is as bad as a gen


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

What about those car occupants who drive around with ALL their windows open and stereo (bass) turned full up so that we can ALL hear it.......................Isn't that kind of them? :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ooops!!!!
aldra :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

And don't get me started on barking dogs :wink:


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

firewood said:


> i hate the noise of generators .and never park near anyone that has a gen or a satelite dish people with the dish seem to think everyone needs to hear there tv.
> tha sat dish is as bad as a gen


smelly barbecues
dog poo perhaps left 
noisy parties
late night revellers
drinking water taps used for goodness knows what
dirty towels being dried in campsite dryers

the list is endless , what some disagree with others think it's normal , I prefer be tolerant if possible , I may make a comment sometimes , or I move on .

Tony A.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Hey Tony we could form a club :lol: 
Gazzer


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

rosalan said:


> Am I alone in not enjoying the fumes from adjacent generators?


You're certainly not alone rosalan. :roll:

Nothing worse than suffering the noise and fumes of a generator just behind your van when you're trying to have a quiet half hour nap in the sunshine.

I do however accept there are occasions where the use of generators can be essential, especially at shows where you can be without mains power for up to 5 days. If the weather is inclement then batteries won't last forever without a re-charge. There is no excuse for having a generator running constantly though, other than the exceptional case where they're needed for medical equipment.

The key to success is consideration on the part of the person using the gennie and a little tolerance on the part of those who have to endure it. If users are sensible and only run their gennies for short periods at times of day when their neighbours are away from their 'van they'll cause minimum disturbance. If you need to run your gennie to recharge your batteries, ask your neighbours first - and if you're the neighbour being asked, why not ask if you can plug in and re-charge your batteries at the same time?

Same comments apply to other potential nuisances like dogs, noisy parties, BBQs, radios, TVs etc. All that's needed is a bit of consideration and tolerance.

And the worst sin on the block? Leaving a 'van unattended whilst the owner walks around the show whilst leaving a gennie running for everyone else to enjoy. :twisted:

My tips for generator users?
1) Never run a gennie for more than a couple of hours.
2) Always inform neighbours before starting a gennie.
3) Always site the gennie away from other 'vans, preferably downwind.
4) Ask adjoining 'vans if they want to plug in and charge their batteries at the same time as you.
5) Never use a gennie in the early morning or after dusk.
6) If you need to use a gennie for medical equipment, tell the rally marshals so they can site you appropriately.
7) NEVER leave a 'van unattended with a gennie running.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> Hey Tony we could form a club :lol:
> Gazzer


Count me in will ya 

Steve


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

rosalan said:


> Am I alone in not enjoying the fumes from adjacent generators?
> At a recent show, there were three motorhomes with quite loud generators, one of which had too much oil hence a lot of smoke.
> It may be fine to run these where there is plenty of space but in the somewhat restricted space found at Motorhome Shows, they are not a joy.
> OK! So you like to have mains to run some of your equipment but please consider that we all like to be able to hear our TV's without the background rumble of several generators.
> There! I feel better after having said that. :twisted:


Super Glue, its Bloody great stuff   :wink:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I think that some of the cheaper gennys are the problem, the OP mentioned smoke I would guess it was a 2 stroke. I would not want to be next to one of those either.

We only use our genny when we have to and find that 1 hour gives us enough charge for another day. If the sun is out we normaly manage with just solar charge. I have a Honda 2.0EU and find it reasonably quiet.


Richard...


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

oops! from me too if it was Newark, and oops! for the poor people who were desperate to sell their rv and borrowed my genny on saturday and sunday morning as their batteries had drained overnight, and oops! for the next time I need to recharge my batteries and will certainly use it again.And whilst we`re at it, what about all those flags flapping a whipping in the wind all night, children on the bouncy castle, and go carts, the RAF with their wake-up call of the battle of britain tune.

Can someone tell me whats so annoying about a satelite dish?

If you want peace and quiet I dont think a showground is the best place for you!


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

I hope the comment about `super glue` was in jest because I`ve also heard its good for putting teeth back in.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Can someone tell me whats so annoying about a satelite dish? 


It drains all the picture from my static ariel :lol: :lol: :lol:

Serious though we are getting a lovely picture then a M/home parks next to us and puts up the saterlite dish and thats the end of our picture.
We watch the dish instead going round and round and round and round :roll:


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

I'ts all part of camping noisy gens,barking dogs,noisy kids,parties etc if you don't like it go to a campsite with only you there.
I always carry a set of earplugs to have my afternoon nap.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok! I think its live and let live time!! We all have our personal gripes about something and as I`ve got older the list gets longer, however I do think there`s a bit of inverted snobbery goes on with the solar vs genny topic.
It all reminds me of the saying... A developer is someone who wants to build a house in the countryside, a conservationist is someone who already has a house in the counrtyside!


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

We had a genny but only ran during daylight for shortish bursts. it was the very quiet honda one and folks didn't believe it was a genny. Never went to rallys in Big berth only parachute centres so maybe that was different. 

CB is set up for wild camping and l have long term loaned the genny to a friend of mine to make use off.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I don't want to get involved with the anti or pro generator lobby but make this technical point 

However you charge your batteries solar, genny, mains hook up, or vehicle alternator you should never exceed a safe charging current. I take that to mean C3/10 which means the 3 hour capacity rating of the battery divided by 10. So if your battery is 110Ahr (at C3) and its down to 50% charged it requires 55Ahr to make it fully charged and the maximum charge rate should be 11A hence 5 hours. Charging it quicker than that will cut short its life.

So people who report running their generator for a only short session are either.

Charging at too high a rate
Not achieving a full charge at the end of the session
Starting off the session with a battery that is not very discharged

or of course using a different definition of a short time


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> I don't want to get involved with the anti or pro generator lobby but make this technical point
> 
> However you charge your batteries solar, genny, mains hook up, or vehicle alternator you should never exceed a safe charging current. I take that to mean C3/10 which means the 3 hour capacity rating of the battery divided by 10. So if your battery is 110Ahr (at C3) and its down to 50% charged it requires 55Ahr to make it fully charged and the maximum charge rate should be 11A hence 5 hours. Charging it quicker than that will cut short its life.
> 
> ...


You beat me to it. A very good point.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I had no idea that people would think that my satellite dish is hungrily hoovering up all the signals in the air thus depriving them of signal. I thought there was enough signal to satisfy everyone's needs.

I would venture to suggest that a satellite dish could only interfere with anyone else's reception if it was directly in the way which given that 360 degrees are available is quite improbable and should be easily countered by moving a couple of feet, Alan.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> I had no idea that people would think that my satellite dish is hungrily hoovering up all the signals in the air thus depriving them of signal. I thought there was enough signal to satisfy everyone's needs.
> 
> I would venture to suggest that a satellite dish could only interfere with anyone else's reception if it was directly in the way which given that 360 degrees are available is quite improbable and should be easily countered by moving a couple of feet, Alan.


Methinks their vans were too cosy :wink: What's the recommended distance between units? 20'?


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Just to get back to the OP. 
An observation from Newark.

As John and I walked round the camping areas we remarked a couple of times on how quiet some generators were. This was during the day, lots of extraneous (sp) noise though.
Quite a difference when the show was over at night. although the 'quiet' ones were less intrusive than others, they were still annoying.

Still trying to work out why someone had to get up at 4 am and switch their's on. 

Can fully appreciate that batteries have to be recharged, by whatever is our chosen means.

Still will look on the bright side, not as bad as the aire in France where our neighbour put his gennie well away from his van, but almost under ours :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :evil: 

Sue


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

I think people on dialysis, CPAP machines or similar would have to keep their gennies on during the night.

I can't say I've been particularly inconvenienced by someone's generator as yet - maybe we've been fortunate and not been pitched next to an old noisy one. 
But perhaps my opinion will change after Peterborough this weekend :lol:

The worst nights sleep I've had in the van was when some campers arrived on the site late at night and pitched about 5 inches away from us - they had a baby with them and it screamed at the top of it's lungs all night! I admit I was a tad grumpy that next morning.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

tony645 said:


> I hope the comment about `super glue` was in jest because I`ve also heard its good for putting teeth back in.


No, not in jest. Anyone wants to be so ignorant near me will find out 8O. Or they will have to stick their finger up their backside to press the button to start it :wink:


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Wasnt to charge the battery it was so l could use the computer.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

I did ask previously if it was time to Live and let Live, I`m sorry if your now offended, but, threatening to vandalise other peoples equipment is a bit juvenile!


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

SIMPLES.COM Stay at home lol


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> I think people on dialysis, CPAP machines or similar would have to keep their gennies on during the night.


Can't speak for dialysis, but we managed 3 weeks off hook up - 2 batteries and 90 watt solar panel- ran John's CPAP fine plus everything else we used.

Sue


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

tony645 said:


> I did ask previously if it was time to Live and let Live, I`m sorry if your now offended, but, threatening to vandalise other peoples equipment is a bit juvenile!


The point is if someone is pig ignorant, do you have a spoiled evening, sleepless night ?. No, they would be asked to turn it off  . if they decline. They will get whats comming :wink:

Horrible selfish people are that way because people do not stand up to them.

By the way, it would not be a threat, I learned a long time ago, never make a threat and not carry it out, or no one will ever take you seriously :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

suedew said:


> Hezbez said:
> 
> 
> > I think people on dialysis, CPAP machines or similar would have to keep their gennies on during the night.
> ...


I guess it depends on other usage and the weather. I've got about 300AHs batteries and a 12ow solar. I find that lasts for about four days using my CPAP at night.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Cliffyp,
I shall sleep a lot more easily now that I know that there are people like you in our midst.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Whats CPAP , or is it a spelling mistake?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

erneboy said:


> I had no idea that people would think that my satellite dish is hungrily hoovering up all the signals in the air thus depriving them of signal. I thought there was enough signal to satisfy everyone's needs.
> 
> I would venture to suggest that a satellite dish could only interfere with anyone else's reception if it was directly in the way which given that 360 degrees are available is quite improbable and should be easily countered by moving a couple of feet, Alan.


Yes I was trying to make the point it is live and let live there are so many things that can annoy.
I expect Generators are the biggest hate though as some people put them on to live life like they were at home and not camping.
Hair dryers, Micro waves, Ovens, computers etc etc all take power Ok then if they use Generators for a couple of hours but some leave them on for really long periods just to charge the batteries.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

chasper said:


> Whats CPAP , or is it a spelling mistake?


http://www.cpap.com/cpap-faq/New-CPAP-User.html?


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I own a gennie but haven't used it for vanning in over 2 years, I have stayed at sites where gennies are allowed and used. I don't mind because I know they are allowed.

I wouldn't go to a site that allowed dogs or children and then whine that dogs and children where there. Some people need to get a life.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The occasion that promoted my comment was at a Motorhome Show where the main offender had his built-in Genny, about four metres from my van door. It smoked and ran, on and off, during most of the stay. Yes it was noisy (up until 10 p.m.) but the fumes were not nice. Did I complain at the time? No! As someone said.... "live and let live.." but do I feel better having had a moan on these hallowed lines. Absolutely!  
Alan


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Gazzer said:


> suedew said:
> 
> 
> > Hezbez said:
> ...


Gazzer, don't know which machine you use, CPAP that is, but do you have the one intended for use by lorry drivers? These are designed for use with an inverter if necessary.
We don't watch much tv when we are away, use gas for heating, cooking. Went to Whitby folk festival last year, rain and fog, couldn't see the sun, but solar provided enough power for 4 days. We have 2 either 80 or 90 AH batteries.

Might be worth discussing with whoever supplied your machine. In our case good old NHS 

No objection to gennies during specified times, not happy about the person who started their's up at 4 am though.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Sue
Mine is a NHS one as well and runs off 12v. But I'm going to get my batteries looked at when I eventually get around to it. I intend going up to Conrad Anderson in Brum to get a few things checked out. (don't tell anyone but I might just get a genny as well  )


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Gazzer said:


> Sue
> Mine is a NHS one as well and runs off 12v. But I'm going to get my batteries looked at when I eventually get around to it. I intend going up to Conrad Anderson in Brum to get a few things checked out. (don't tell anyone but I might just get a genny as well  )


 :big14:


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Perhaps even two...... :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

As most of you probably know we have been loaned a temporary MH due to encountering a problem with our gearbox and currently we are at the Peterborough show camping with MHF. Now our own MH had an a Gasperini onboard generator fitted which compared to a lot of other generators is really quiet but even so, whenever we are attending rallies or shows etc we are very careful how and when we use it especially when we are pitched in close proximity to others. Because I need to charge up my mobility scooter we have no choice but to switch it on from time to time but we always try to limit it's use. 

Obviously, we have not had our onboard generator swapped over from our Elegance to the temporary van, as that would be a lot of work for such a short amount of time so it has been taken off ready to be refitted onto the new van. However, because we need to charge up my scooter, my best friend Briarose has kindly loaned us their Kipor generator. Yesterday teatime we struck it up for 2 hours in order to charge up my mobility scooter but we did not feel it was fair to keep it running any longer than was absolutely necessary, especially as it was such a nice evening and folk were enjoying sitting outside their vans.
Other than that since Thursday when we arrived to the show ground we have managed with just 1 leisure battery and our solar panel.

I appreciate greatly the loan of the Kipor from my friend and it will be a godsend for us when wildcamping or attending rallies etc but having sampled the noise level from a suitcase generator to that of the Gasperini, I realise now just how extremely quiet the Gasperini LPG onboard generator is and we will have absolutely no hesitations about having it fitted back onto to our new van when we take delivery of it in June.

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have never been to a rally, meet or show. Nobody has ever invited me.  

Actually the real reason is Mrs D doesn't like the idea but if I did go I wouldn't expect it to be quiet. I imagine its a bit noisy so I wouldn't be too annoyed if it then turned out to be, well a bit noisy!

Its a bit like going onto an Aire in a busy popular spot. You know your not going to get it to yourself and the likelihood is a van will be parked either side of you very close. So you shouldn't complain when thats actually what happens. Then again there are some inconsiderate people around these days.

I can understand the need for a genny for medical purposes but if these shows or meets are only a few days why the need for external power. Ok Im a miser with electricity and have no inverters, a small telly and LED lights. I can make one charge of our 110AH battery last 4-6 days though. No solar (yet) or genny.

What are you all running in your vans that uses so much power?

I love the thought of Alans Satellite dish hoovering up the TV signals by the way.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I am very much like Barry. I have never been to a show and now never will with the comments made on this thread. It seems like some m/homers have no consideration and the vans are too close for comfort.

I have 6 dogs and I suppose some of you will not like that fact. They do not bark and are very well behaved but there is a small anti dog lobby on this site.

We do not go to bed at 9 pm like some people and I would have to creep about after that time. My wife was born deaf in one ear and the TV has to be turned up slightly for her benefit.

I very rarely use campsites nowadays. When I did, I often found that fellow m/homers are usually not friendly. It is embarassing to be in close proximity to others who blank you for no reason. Perhaps that is why I prefer me Whippets to **** Sapiens.  

Anyway, you carry on enjoying your shows. :wink:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well each to their own I say and if attending meets, rallies or shows is not your bag, then that's up to the individual and obviously, these kind of events are not for everyone. However, for those that do like to attend rallies and shows etc then these get togethers are a great way to mix and meet up with likeminded people who quite simply just like to enjoy a jolly good time.

Dogs definitely are welcome at these events (I know we have 2) and although I am sure there are some attendees who whinge on about any kind of noise; whether it be dogs barking, children playing etc I think by and large, most people happily accept that where there's a large gathering of all age groups and families, they cannot then expect a weekend of total peace and tranquility and for those that want that, then they probably should not go looking for it at a large motorhome show, rally or meet! We ourselves love peaceful locations where you can relax, chill out and literally hear a pin drop but it's also nice to join in social events like an MHF rally too and to be honest, I think most motorhomers enjoy a mixture of the two worlds. 

By the way, just in case anyone misinterpretated my previous post where I referred to the Kipor generator, I would like to point out that I was by no means complaining about the one my best friend has kindly loaned us (far from it in fact, we are very impressed by it's performance) I was merely comparing it's noise level to that of the relatively quiet Gasperini onboard LPG generator. As far as suitcase style generators go, we think that the Kipor is equally as good as the Honda EU20 suitcase generator that we happily used to own and the Kipor is certainly no noisier than that. My guess is; that as far as suitcase style generators go, the Kipor must be up there amongst the Honda's and the Yamaha's and of course at practically half the price, it's a good bargain too!

Sue


----------



## Banditsheep (Mar 21, 2011)

*Big Genny*

Hi All

By ECK 
sorry for shouting noise from genny to loud, dogs even louder, kids should be seen etc etc, please please stop making me laff :lol: :lol: :lol:

nothing wrong with a rant now and then, but threatening to damage someone elses property is the worst of all attitudes i have come across.

So the original problem seems to be generators that make noise at rallys so the solution is simple, hire a large genset place it a great distance away and distribute power to all who need it oh sorry you would need to pay towards this solution but it could work.


----------



## Banditsheep (Mar 21, 2011)

*Big Genny*

Hi All

By ECK 
sorry for shouting noise from genny to loud, dogs even louder, kids should be seen etc etc, please please stop making me laff :lol: :lol: :lol:

nothing wrong with a rant now and then, but threatening to damage someone elses property is the worst of all attitudes i have come across.

So the original problem seems to be generators that make noise at rallys so the solution is simple, hire a large genset place it a great distance away and distribute power to all who need it oh sorry you would need to pay towards this solution but it could work.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

I am not a fan of generators either but they must be better than running the diesel van engine for 30 minutes to charge the battery back up.

I am sure most people could manage with battery's+solar+inverter but it is cheaper to buy a generator and the cheaper the genny the noisier it is usually.

Martin


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I dont object to Generators, I object to ignorance.
A generator for an hour or so in the morning or afternoon to to top up batteries fine, but to watch tv whilst some poor sod is trying to sleep or have a quiet read is just Bad Manners, its like the pratts who tow cars and park them on an aire for motorhomes taking up a space, or having the awning out deliberatley taking up a second space, or parking over the lines where spaces are marked out, or on an aire where there are two electric points and ten spaces, and some pratt's hog the sockets all night when some poor sod needs to charge is batteries etc, etc. Its just plain bad manners, selfish ingnorant a*** h***s.
If I come across such people, I asked them nicley, and if that does not work, 'well we do it the bloody hard way' :wink:


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

CliffyP said:


> I dont object to Generators, I object to ignorance.
> A generator for an hour or so in the morning or afternoon to to top up batteries fine, but to watch tv whilst some poor sod is trying to sleep or have a quiet read is just Bad Manners
> If I come across such people, I asked them nicley, and if that does not work, 'well we do it the bloody hard way' :wink:


Cliff, charging batteries for only an hour damages them. They only have a finite amount of charges in them. I am constantly hearing people say "top up the batteries". It's not best practise.

I agree with consideration totally, but if you tried to do it the "hard way" with me you may regret it. It's childish playground thinking, just stupid IMO.

Food for thought?

ATB.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Andysam said:


> CliffyP said:
> 
> 
> > I dont object to Generators, I object to ignorance.
> ...


Joke for you.

Do you know what you say to a bloke with a split lip and a broken nose ?
Nothing you've already told him twice. :roll:

If you think I am going to let someone treat me with arrogance, you clearly don't know me. It sounds like your a reasonable bloke, but lets hope you don't fire one up near to me then, or we will find out 

On the battery charging. They are charged in short bursts everytime you drive.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Why is it that Generators, Dogs and gassing brings out the worst in people. :? 

If the members on here met up by chance, I am sure that we would all get on well. Until they mentioned their forum name. 8O 

:lol: :lol:


----------

